# Game 2: Heat @ 76ers (10/30 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, October 30, 2013 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*









*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TRAP GAME

Some think this team won't break double digit wins. We'll get an early taste of how bad they are. Didn't know James Anderson was still in the league, let alone a starter.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Have the 76ers hired a coach yet? Serious question, for a friend


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

heat by 100


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jace said:


> *TRAP GAME*
> 
> Some think this team won't break double digit wins. We'll get an early taste of how bad they are. Didn't know James Anderson was still in the league, let alone a starter.


no way bro


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Brett Brown


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏@JoeGoodmanJr 47s
> Spoelstra says #Heat could go “one or two deeper” tonight against #Sixers. Beasley’s debut. Wade not playing.


Interested to see who starts. Guessing JJ.

Also interested to see if Lewis or Bease gets off the bench first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Roger Mason Jr gets the start in place of Wade after being inactive last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rare to see us start a season in red. Only time I can think of was after the lockout for Xmas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9-0 Sixers 

Ugly start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

Highly predictable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

15-0 wow


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Heat playing horrible. This isn't good. I don't think we can win the championship again playing like this.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat scored.

19-2 now :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-2 

Sixers start off 10-10 from the field. 

Now this is embarrassing


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LeGoat will take over soon.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-11 shooting


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> TRAP GAME





> LeGoat06 said:
> 
> 
> > no way bro


:whoknows:


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jace said:


> :whoknows:


What quarter is it ?

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis now in. Spo has gone 10 deep already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeGoat06 said:


> What quarter is it ?
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> LeGoat06


Just messing around 

Just find it funny that some forget how random basketball can be. Plus, I never said we'd lose.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Sitting Wade already only second game of season. I don't get it. I understand we play mainly for the playoffs and that's all but come on.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Jace said:


> Just messing around
> 
> Just find it funny that some forget how random basketball can be.


I know it's random and you maybe right. Sorry for trying to make you sound stupid or something I didn't mean it.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The two guys trying to make the rotation each have an awful, costly turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our body language is pitiful. Wow.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I would say our play right now Is atrocious. But were coming off a big game and 76ers going 11-11 is something you really can't do anything about.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33-14 after 1

Just an awful quarter. Looking slow on both ends.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Looks like a completely different team from last night.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Feels kinda like last year. Mostly blow out a much-hyped EC foe on banner night, until a late comeback, then get blown out early the 2nd game of the season, on the road. Hopefully we can come back this time.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

We need more energy. I don't care if we lose, but the energy still needs to be there against bad teams. Right now it's not.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to finally see us fighting a bit.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Cole playing well like always. I love that guy.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Confused why Rashard is getting so many minutes thought.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

One of the few guys who has hit a shot. Spo will making Mike earn minutes over him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Lewis


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LeGoat06 said:


> Confused why Rashard is getting so many minutes thought.


Because Spo was searching for someone, anyone to step up and play well. 

And to his credit, Lewis has stepped up.

10 pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh finally scores


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers made 11 straight shots to start. They have now missed 9 straight shots.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Rashard is playing ok. Few costly turnovers early though.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier draws the charge.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

When doesn't Battier draw the charge. Best in the business.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good timeout. This group did great to get us back in, but they were struggling a bit shot making.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just wanna see LeBron.

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LBJ to Bosh

Sincerely,

LeGoat06


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeGoat stop signing off very post, annoying to read. 

Atleast we showed some pride and are back in it. Sixers playing out of their mind it seems. 

No Beas? Spo such a Beas tease.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333

4pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mason Jr 33333


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Ok I won't sign off anymore


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-49 at the half

Well i'll take it :laugh:

Great job by Norris, Shard and Battier for getting us out of that 20 point hole with their energy and effort.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Down by 2 after that abysmal 1st quarter. Can't be mad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Michael Carter-Williams was very impressive. 11 points 7 assists 6 steals


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

6 steals is ridiculous. He's logged 23 points in fantasy already. If your into points leagues.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hopefully the guys' hangovers have worn off a bit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great charge drawn by UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and1

Heat take the lead for the 1st time tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

5 3's in the quarter for the Heat. 3 by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is turning the corner and getting inside much easier/quicker. Our back court looks much-improved, save for Mason over Miller, at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thrayin' 'em


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray with 3 3's in a row


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a home roll on that Turner FT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333 from half court!

Wow


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

That three by Allen!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A quarter for those who love offense.

Heat outscore the Sixers 45-34 in the 3rd.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Our defense is not looking all that hot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great burst by Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wroten reminds me of Jordan Crawford. Extremely confident on offense, but has no reason to be.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Comedy of errors by both teams.

Lewis finally puts an end to it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh bobbling too much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Bosh bobbling too much.


Dont know why he has these games about once a week where he cant hold onto the ball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Such awful D. We've played, maybe, two good quarters this season.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Very sloppy play this quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ alley-oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant get any stops to maintain a bigger lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a move by Anderson. Random Scrub Killer is striking early and ferociously.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Playing like this, we deserve to lose


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow bed-shitting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful possession after awful possession to end this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is looking quite human.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo should have called a timeout before that last possession. 0-6 before that and like 4-15 in the quarter.

Hindsight is 20/20 though.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

We look pretty horrible


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is all well-deserved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45 points in the 3rd. 14 in the 4th.

Team just fell asleep once again n the 4th. Two games in a row now.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

I agree Jace


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A very deserving loss. 

Got down by 20, finally get the lead back in the 3rd, then completely fall asleep in the 4th. Two games in a row. Just cant happen.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Pathetic


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Kudos to Michael carter Williams though, great game.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

We gave away the win.


----------



## A10La Salle55 (Jun 11, 2013)

No trolling-w2b


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Carter-Williams played great. Be happy about a great effort by your Sixers. Dont come trolling here though.


----------



## A10La Salle55 (Jun 11, 2013)

1-81 sixers

winless for wiggins

(No where was that close to trolling)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A10LaSalle55 said:


> 1-81 sixers
> 
> winless for wiggins
> 
> (No where was that close to trolling)


My bad if you didnt mean to, just came off as trying to troll Heat fans on the Heat board. But we also rip on those dumbasses who leave games early.

And no, Carter-Williams will show to be a huge force, Evan Turner and Thad Young will be 15-19ppg scores and the Sixers will sneak in and grab that 8th seed, and in turn, hand over your lottery protected 1st round pick to the Heat :yes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thad Lewis embarrassingly killed our football team. 

We combined for 30 points in the 1st and 4th, with 35 and 45 in the middle two quarters. On top of that, we gave up 33, 34, and 29 point quarters. Unreal. Our D is supposed to be in mid-season form.

Can't sweat this loss at all, though. Good for these Sixers starting out with a bang, after everyone saying how awful they'll be all summer. After all, we owe Will Smith for his song about Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still 80 more games to go. 


Can it be April already?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

LeGoat06 said:


> Kudos to Michael carter Williams though, great game.


Definitely very solid for his first game as a pro.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol Wade sitting in game 2 really? Glad I missed this one sounds like Miami gave no effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sitting stinks of arrogance, and that we thought we could waltz in and get a W. this is the NBA, teams can beat you if you're off your game. Unacceptable loss really. No excuses, outhustled and outplayed. Shane went full Bane it seems too.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackNRed said:


> Lol Wade sitting in game 2 really? Glad I missed this one sounds like Miami gave no effort.


I wish I would have missed it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah Shane was very Bane. His first 3 attempt was a tough one, then after that he couldn't hit his easy looks.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Evan Turner was a monster last night off the dribble. He needs the ball in his hands to be effective. He will have it this year. I guess we'll see what he does with it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeez UD and Bird were useless in this one huh. A combined 2 points and 1 assist in 26 minutes. No rebounds.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

lol wtf


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

missed this game, saw it coming though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized I never looked at the boxscore for this game. Still haven't. Probably won't.


----------

